# Komplete Kontrol MK3 S-series coming soon...?



## SharpDal (Aug 29, 2020)

I have a very tingly feeling around my private hole that NI is going to release third generation S-series keyboards soon. 88s have been out of stock for a while here and there, 61s are getting there on the NIs own shop at least and some Finnish retailers have even dropped these devices from their listings! MK1s were releasead in fall/2014 and MK2s in fall/2017, really makes you think... This is very relevant to my interests because I have been in the market to get a replacement for my loyal and old MPK mini thinking it's time to upgrade to 61 keys (S61 and Arturia Keylab MKII as strong candidates). What new features may one wish, touch screen and faders from heaven maybe?

Or maybe I just have hemorrhoids, who knows... I'm going to wait and see, that's for sure!


----------



## davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't think so. I've heard NI reps saying more stock are coming in next month, its just a production issue.


----------



## agaland (Sep 22, 2022)

What about now (almost fall 2022)? Any word/leak of any sort regarding the matter?


----------



## AlphaCen (Sep 23, 2022)

They still try to make their stuff M1 and VST3 compatible, my educated guess is HW updates will come after that, probably some time next year.


----------

